# Custom Wheels for Tjets?



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase custom wheels for the Tjets? I seen an auction on ebay and the car looked to have GM SS wheels on it. I'm really just looking for that particular wheel.

http://cgi.ebay.com/70-Chevelle-SS-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4cee1f36c7


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

METZ said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase custom wheels for the Tjets? I seen an auction on ebay and the car looked to have GM SS wheels on it. I'm really just looking for that particular wheel.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/70-Chevelle-SS-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4cee1f36c7


RRR has I think what your looking for. They are great for display, not so great for racing...Click on tires-wheels...RM
http://www.rrr-1.com/


----------



## METZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

You can also take a look on the Vincent Rims : 

http://shop.vincent-wheels.de


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Payment type by Vincent...Paypal?*



demether said:


> You can also take a look on the Vincent Rims :
> 
> http://shop.vincent-wheels.de


I have a hard time figuring out what type of payment Vincent Rims will take? Paypal????

Bob...I want to buy some but, need to figure out if they take Paypal...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Randy be right.

Thats a 3R rim set...and ....gulp....those are the "Ford" style....so ya might wanna re-think the whole deal.

Vincent's Corvette wheel is fairly close to the traditional rally sport and 3R has something close too.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep, Paypal Zilla!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

RRR/Nu-Rora has the chevrolet ralley wheels with tires that are pretty nice,the SS 68-69 chevelle/kelsey hayes designed wheels are available thru RRR also,i think there called magnums.these wheels were also used on buick,chrysler/dodge as magnum 500's and fords.IMHO the Vincent "ralley" wheels leave much to be desired as they have no trim ring molded in or center cap.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> They are great for display, not so great for racing..



With new tires, you can make decent running cars with RRR wheels :thumbsup:

On my classic GTs, I use tuffone silicone tires (cutted and trued) on the RRR. SOmeone here gave me the idea to do that 

afx-type orings works too.

here's a little vid of a ferrari resin kit on rrr wheels...







THe chassis 's got polished gears, tweaked shoes, long guidepin, rear trued tuffone tires, brasspan : 











and a little pic : 













You can find info on that project here : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=253297&highlight=ferrari


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> RRR has I think what your looking for. They are great for display, not so great for racing...Click on tires-wheels...RM
> http://www.rrr-1.com/


FYI....RRR has new tires for their wheels BUT is still shipping the old style till they are used up. The new tires are *MUCH MUCH* better if you are going to be running the cars, so if that's the case, ask for the newer tires......rounded outside edge *AND* they are concentric with no bulges or lumps. We'll be using them as a "spec" wheel & tire on some classes this season.


----------

